# Official Toronto Trade Discussions Thread



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's just keep everything relating to trades here shall we? It's much easier to find what we're looking for.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Seattle Trade*

Toronto trades: PF Jerome Moiso (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes) 
Toronto receives: Vitaly Potapenko (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SF Rashard Lewis (21.3 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 39.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.2 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and -2.2 apg. 

Seattle trades: Vitaly Potapenko (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SF Rashard Lewis (21.3 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 39.1 minutes) 
Seattle receives: PF Jerome Moiso (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.2 ppg, +1.6 rpg, and +2.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Seattle being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Seattle had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

I can see that trade goin down, but I'd hate to see Lewis in TO...somethin about the guy pisses me off


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Toronto trades: PF Jerome Moiso (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
> SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
> Toronto receives: Vitaly Potapenko (No games yet played in 2004/05)
> ...


Not even close


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close


Not even close for who?
I'd be happy to see Seattle doing this trade, but I'm not so optimistic about them accepting it.
Rashard is tearing it up this year.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close


Not even close, yo speakerBoxx i want to see you propose a deal that will work out for both teams and Salary wise. This trade could go down if we add another player for them because right in "stats wise" rashard is doing much better then Vince, so they would want something else. But if i was the GM and i got that request from Seattle i would do it any time. Rashard Lewis is an consistant 20ppg and 6rpg.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Sportsnet is reporting Carter is questionable with the "flu" for tonights game
that is so shady
maybe hes traded, If Alston plays tonight, Carter is totally out of here,
Babs told Rafer that he understands what happened and Carter is gone and we need you to play tonight. 
ofcourse this is all speculation, but i dont think its that big of a stretch


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> Sportsnet is reporting Carter is questionable with the "flu" for tonights game
> that is so shady
> maybe hes traded, If Alston plays tonight, Carter is totally out of here,
> ...


i heard bout the flu...but where are u gettin the rest of this from???


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

made it up
but it sound good, right


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

590 FAN says food poisoning.

Rafer????


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Food poisoning, give me a break
somthing is up
Ya and no one is talking about whether Rafer will paly tonight, its not mentioned in the game preview


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close for who?
> ...


Seattle is plating great Leading the west (i think) Why try fix something that is not broken ?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Seattle is plating great Leading the west (i think) Why try fix something that is not broken ?


Attendance is still down?
I think Seattle is still over acheiving right now, I think they are a playoff team, but not the kind of dominant team they have been so far this season.

I think they'll cool down, and for them, I'd take that offer, knowing that Carter might flourish given the opportunity with another team.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Seattle Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Attendance is still down?
> ...


Thats a risk than the Sonics probably wont take


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto trades: PF Jerome Moiso	(2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
SF Vince Carter	(16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
Toronto receives: C Lorenzen Wright	(6.9 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 26.1 minutes)
SG Bonzi Wells	(12.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 27.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +1.4 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +0.3 apg.

Memphis trades: C Lorenzen Wright	(6.9 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 26.1 minutes)
SG Bonzi Wells	(12.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 27.6 minutes)
Memphis receives: PF Jerome Moiso	(2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
SF Vince Carter	(16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes) 

What do you guys think of this one?
Toronto can also send a 2nd rounder if need be.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Toronto trades: PF Jerome Moiso	(2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
> SF Vince Carter	(16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
> Toronto receives: C Lorenzen Wright	(6.9 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 26.1 minutes)
> ...


why would Toronto send a 2ndrounder? we are getting the worst of the deal. Bonzi is so unconsistant and over paid. Lorenzen is good, bu still i would never do that trade.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*A twist *

...on some of the chatter we have heard.

Toronto trades: PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes)
SF Vince Carter	(16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
SG Jalen Rose	(15.5 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.1 minutes)
Toronto receives: PG Nick Van Exel	(7.1 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.7 apg in 20.6 minutes)
PF Tyson Chandler	(8.1 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.6 minutes)
PG Ben Gordon	(11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes)
PF Othella Harrington	(5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 16.8 minutes)
PG Frank Williams	(0.7 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 7.7 minutes)
SG Adrian Griffin	(2.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 11.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +1.8 ppg, +10.4 rpg, and +1.2 apg.

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(7.1 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.7 apg in 20.6 minutes)
Portland receives: PF Jerome Moiso	(1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes)
SF Vince Carter	(16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
SG Jalen Rose	(15.5 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +11.0 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and +2.9 apg.

Chicago trades: PF Tyson Chandler	(8.1 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.6 minutes)
PG Ben Gordon	(11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes)
PF Othella Harrington	(5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 16.8 minutes)
PG Frank Williams	(0.7 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 7.7 minutes)
SG Adrian Griffin	(2.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 11.8 minutes)
Chicago receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -12.8 ppg, -10.8 rpg, and -4.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

For Chicago:

Two kids for the PF they may desire to open up room for Curry. The rest given up was pure fodder. They fully intend to resign SAR a proven 20 and 8 guy. He wants to because he gets to play the 4.

For Portland:

We heard this deal before. They get VC and take Jalen for their poor fit SF and expiring aging point. Their "superstar" shooter comes at the cost of Jalen.

For Toronto:

They unload a ton of unusable salary for a young and athletic PF/C which fits their style and also add a solid combo guard in Ben. The rest of the fodder falls away this offseason. 

NVE can be traded to a contender for a different expiring deal and a pick at the deadline a la Sheed from ATL to Det.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Interesting
I think its a bit weak for CHI, depending on how much they value Gordon

as for TO, Chandler is an expiring contract so that might be an issue, and Gordon isnt a pure SG, but might be great coming of the bench at either gaurd spot
who would be the starting SF
so start, Alston, Mo Pete, Murray?, Bosh Chandler
Maybe turn NVE into a SF


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ben's a combo.

NVE can play 2 for a year.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

But who Starts at 3?
Murry, Griffin, Bonner, Bosh, Marshall?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Any. I don't care, this deal sets up next year. I could not care less about this year.

You potentially add a solid C for a decade to come if you can convince him to stay. He's not going to garner Max offers and you have 1st dibs to match.

Ben is solid for years to come for my money. The rest falls off the cap. 

Get Portland to add in some youth to Chicago to get it done.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think Chicago gets the short end of the stick here, they'd probably do it if Toronto sends a protected 1st rounder and Portland sends a 2nd rounder.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

*Make this work Please*

This deal is huge, and for some reason I cant make it work for NO, even though the salaries are within 200gs

check it out

Chicago trades: PG Frank Williams (0.7 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 7.7 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
PG Ben Gordon (11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (5.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 15.3 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG J.R. Smith (2.8 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.6 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -18.2 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and -3.2 apg. 

New Orleans trades: C Jamaal Magloire (14.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
SG J.R. Smith (2.8 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.6 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
PG Ben Gordon (11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +7.4 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and +0.3 apg. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
Viktor Khryapa (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Portland receives: PF Othella Harrington (5.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.3 ppg, -0.6 rpg, and +2.5 apg. 

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PG Frank Williams (0.7 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 7.7 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (5.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 15.3 minutes) 
C Jamaal Magloire (14.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
Viktor Khryapa (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: +4.5 ppg, +7.1 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

TRADE DECLINED

There were BYC players involved in this trade, so this trade is subject to the BYC provisions of the CBA. Due to Chicago, Portland, Toronto, and New Orleans being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago, Portland, Toronto, and New Orleans had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Chicago, Portland and Toronto met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

I cant make it work


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Toronto trades: Alvin Williams (No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Vince Carter	(16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes)
Toronto receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.3 minutes)
Sergei Monia	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Change in team outlook: +1.4 ppg, +5.5 rpg, and -2.1 apg.

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.3 minutes)
Sergei Monia	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Portland receives: Alvin Williams	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Vince Carter	(16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -1.4 ppg, -5.5 rpg, and +2.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

And a 2005 1st


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Toronto trades: Alvin Williams (No games yet played in 2004/05)
> SF Vince Carter	(16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes)
> Toronto receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
> ...


That's a nice one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I like it, but will Portland send us their young talent?
I hope so, but I'm not too optimistic about that one.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Haven't posted for a few days on trade situation, so here's my thoughts on what Babs should be looking for, and what isn't neccesary.

1. Jalen - if the Portland deal is truly dead, there a re very few other teams that would be willign to take on both. I would rather keep Jalen than spend the next 2 months losing, and unable to make a move due to our insistance to move him. Some of our best trading partners talent wise are simply in no position to take him.

2. Rebounding - we have to go after rebounding as it is the achilles heel of this team. A player like Eddie Curry is not going be the answer to our problems. Chandler could be the answer. We could also go for a deal that includes a high level swingman and a hard working rebounder (Najera) type player. Look at the job Fortson has done in Seattle this year and the way thats helped the team.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

On the Chi board, they are talking about Pietrus not playing in last nights game and only 4 mins the game before that even when losing and with J. Rich out of the game.
They are speculating somthing is up for them, so I thought i would do the same for us
Pietrus and Davis for Carter, is a very simple trade which works in many ways. 
Do you think we could get a pick included in this one?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

GS is in trouble. They have some pieces but they need a star.

Neither Dunleavy nor Richardson looks like their ready to be a team leader. Pietrus by all accounts is a real player, but he's not getting PT. I watched the GS/Bos game two nights ago where he only got a few minutes. He was solid. He was only in the game for 2 seconds when he stole an inbounds pass and took it for breakaway dunk. They have to move at least one of those three guys.

By signing Foyle, Claxton, Fisher, Jrich in the past two years to huge contracts they are over the cap big time (long term) they might as well ad some marketing power to their team. A pick would be great especially since it'll be a real high one, but they will be reluctant to include one. Even a second rounder could be nice since it'll be a high one.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

So you think thats a good deal? I dont know much about Pietrus but hes hyped up a lot, he seems to have a following

We would keep Rose, but Pietrus's contract woudlnt be up until Rose's would be out, so we could resign him. Would this trade provide any cap relief at all? Im just thinking of resigning Marshall

our line up would be

Woods/Davis/Aurujo
Bosh/Marshall/Bonner
Rose/Murray
Pietrus/Mo
Alston/Palacio

is that an improvement?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> So you think thats a good deal? I dont know much about Pietrus but hes hyped up a lot, he seems to have a following
> 
> We would keep Rose, but Pietrus's contract woudlnt be up until Rose's would be out, so we could resign him. Would this trade provide any cap relief at all? Im just thinking of resigning Marshall
> ...


I am intrigued by a lineup that gets Mo and Pietrus out there. It would be great defensively. Also would be very quick on the break. Less talented than VC/Rose but then again so is the Zoo crew and they are playing better.

I like the idea of the trade, but as mentioned above would really like to get Najera.

Can anybody think of a team that wants Rose? Is there any chance to move him on his own - or with Marshall ( thats how Chicago traded him in the first place)


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

The more days that go by the more I think that the Portland deal is DEAD. I think Babcock is heading towards a dead end. The only other team I would like Babcock to deal with is Golden State but I feel it is unlikely he will do so since Golden State is very unlikely to take on Roses contract. So where does this leave the Raptors? Well there’s only one other team who would take Roses contract and possible take Alvin Williams contract as well... yes that’s right I hated the idea but woke up this morning and it came to me we can dump Roses and A-Dubs contract to... New York.

New York is the only team in the league who would take on such crazy contracts in Roses and A-dub. 

Here is my Trade Idea:

Toronto trades: 
PF Donyell Marshall (0yrs left)
Alvin Williams (3yrs left)
SF Vince Carter (3yrs left) 
SG Jalen Rose (2 yrs left)

Toronto receives: 
SF Tim Thomas (1yr left)
PF Jerome Williams (3Yrs left)
C Nazr Mohammed (1 yr left)
SG Anfernee Hardaway (1yr left)

Why this trade works?
Toronto not only gets rid of Roses contract but also A.Williams 3yr deal. We don’t get any expiring deals but we get deals which only have 1yr left on them which would make them expiring after next season just in time to re-sign Bosh and have enough cap sap to sign a big free agent in 2006. Plus, we get JYD back! He is a rebounding machine and rebounding is something the Raptors need desperately. And Mohammed gives us that centre which we have been looking for and can add to our rebounding situation.

The negative is Vince stays in our conference which can prove to be a killer, but would further add the New York and Toronto rivalry (which I am into). We don’t get any big superstar but as long as the team works like a team you don’t need that big superstar to be competitive. 

This should be a last resort option for Babcock.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> The more days that go by the more I think that the Portland deal is DEAD. I think Babcock is heading towards a dead end. The only other team I would like Babcock to deal with is Golden State but I feel it is unlikely he will do so since Golden State is very unlikely to take on Roses contract. So where does this leave the Raptors? Well there’s only one other team who would take Roses contract and possible take Alvin Williams contract as well... yes that’s right I hated the idea but woke up this morning and it came to me we can dump Roses and A-Dubs contract to... New York.
> 
> New York is the only team in the league who would take on such crazy contracts in Roses and A-dub.
> ...


Replace JYD with KT.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

The GS trade is being shot down pretty hard on their board, so i guess a draft pick might be wishful thinking. With Pietrus's contract, we wouldnt need to get rid of Rose, and for me i like him on this team, he adds some solid leadership and vetern confidence durning the game. Its always a danger to go to young, so i say we ride that one out, if Pietrus is as good as eveyone says, he is as good or better then any of the FA coming up next year, and has a way better contract.

New York is a divisional team, thats an unwritten rule and probably the easiest way to ruin your career. I cant see Babs making his first big move to NY and hoping it doesnt come back to haunt him. Not to mention the deal is not that good, Muhammed is going to demand big money, and the Raps would be a team of rejects


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> New York is the only team in the league who would take on such crazy contracts in Roses and A-dub.
> 
> Here is my Trade Idea:
> ...


One month ago I would have flamed you for that one! But We are realizing that not many teams have the pockets to take on those guys. Nazr is playing like a beast and would be a good C to pair with Bosh. JYD / Bonner fill Marshall's role. Tim Thomas blows but might be a better match with Rafer than he is in NY with Marbury. Penny is cap filler, but at least expires before VC or Rose does.

Its not great but if Portlands out its the only team I see that can take on both.

This is a trade to be made down the road as you suggest, as a last resort. Closer to the deadline, we might even be able to swing a better deal with NY, like if Nazr cools down.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I was just thinking about he type of hardworking Big that we need - does anybody think Brian Grant would be someone we should look at picking up? VC and Kobe together?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't understand why it is all of a sudden so necessary to get rid of Jalen Rose? Sure he may have a bad contract but he can still play for us and play good. I think if we show confidence him he could be a part of a good team. Unless there is something that I don't know Jalen Rose still has some game and just because Portland won't take his contract, or Chicago won't take him as a player, I don't think we should stop all VC trade negotiations.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jalen is a slow chucker.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I think the reason so many want to include him is cuz of the salary cap. IF we trade VC for expiring deals, we'll still be above the cap next season, since the difference between cap and our salary is bigger than VC's contract. IF we're going for cap space we need to clear more than just his if we're going to sign anyone.

IF we go for expiring then try to include Jalen. If we are taking on young talent, keep Jalen as a team leader.

It also seems that someone has told Jalen he could be traded soon, so it might just be the truth.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Golden State trades: C Dale Davis (2.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (4.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.6 minutes) 
SG Mickael Pietrus (9.4 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
Golden State receives: SF Vince Carter (16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Roger Mason (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: +2.8 ppg, -4.2 rpg, and +1.1 apg. 

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Roger Mason (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Toronto receives: C Dale Davis (2.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (4.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.6 minutes) 
SG Mickael Pietrus (9.4 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.8 ppg, +4.2 rpg, and -1.1 apg. 


3 hard working, good defensive players who will fit right into Sams system, an expiring contract, a fan favourite, and a potential star
good deal, good enough to do ....right now please
TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> I don't understand why it is all of a sudden so necessary to get rid of Jalen Rose? Sure he may have a bad contract but he can still play for us and play good. I think if we show confidence him he could be a part of a good team. Unless there is something that I don't know Jalen Rose still has some game and just because Portland won't take his contract, or Chicago won't take him as a player, I don't think we should stop all VC trade negotiations.


if Rose was being paid slightly over half of what he's currently getting paid, he's a sure keeper.

but he's not, so if VC goes, Jalen has to go.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

As bad as the Knicks trade offers are
could they pay for a % of Houstons contract, sort of like the Jagr deal last year in the NHL


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Maybe its time to take a second look at Artest
Im serious


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

take a look at this

Golden State trades: SG Mickael Pietrus (9.4 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
C Dale Davis (1.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
Golden State receives: PG Junior Harrington (6.1 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.3 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (4.2 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
C Nazr Mohammed (12.6 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 28.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.6 ppg, +7.7 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

New Orleans trades: SF Rodney Rogers (4.8 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
PF David West (6.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
PG Junior Harrington (6.1 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.3 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
SG Alex Garcia (4.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.7 apg in 17.7 minutes) 
C Jamaal Magloire (14.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: C Kurt Thomas (11.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 35.1 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (7.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
C Bruno Sundov (0.0 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes) 
PG Jamison Brewer (1.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.3 minutes) 
SF Trevor Ariza (4.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 15.9 minutes) 
NY 1st
Change in team outlook: -11.1 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and -5.3 apg. 

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (6.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (9.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (4.2 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 35.1 minutes) 
C Nazr Mohammed (12.6 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 28.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (7.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
C Bruno Sundov (0.0 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes) 
PG Jamison Brewer (1.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.3 minutes) 
SF Trevor Ariza (4.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 15.9 minutes) 
1st Rounder
New York receives: C Dale Davis (1.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
SF Rodney Rogers (4.8 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
PF David West (6.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
SG Alex Garcia (4.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.7 apg in 17.7 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (15.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (15.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.4 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.6 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.6 ppg, -9.9 rpg, and +5.0 apg. 

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (15.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (15.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.4 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.6 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SG Mickael Pietrus (9.4 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
C Jamaal Magloire (14.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (6.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (9.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.1 ppg, +2.3 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Maybe TO throughs in a second rounder to NO to help out

so line ups would be

GS
Clax/Fish/Harrington
Rich/Cheaney
Dunleavy/Najera
Murphy/J.Williams/Robinson
Mohammed/Foyle

NO
Davis/Dick/Brewer
Wesley/Smith
Nail/Lynch/Azira
Sweet/Thomas/Frejie/Edwards
Brown/Sundov/Anderson

NY
Marb/Norris/Garcia
Craw/Carter/Hous
Rose/Rogers
Marshall/Baker/West
Davis/Mosio

TO
Alston/Palacio
Pietrus/Mo/Hardaway
Thomas/Murray
Bosh/Bonner
Magloire/Woods/Aurajo


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

why doesnt new york just trade there whole team.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

They are trading all the players they really dont want and keeping the core together, there are a way better team after this deal. If you think about it, most of it is just filler for them
Isiah is crazy enough to do it


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I will admit I like what Toronto gets but come on a trade like that will never happen.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Ya i know but it does make sense and the players involved arent that huge so it could happen, its the filler that makes it so huge
it would be the biggest deal ever


----------

